
Isaac Asimov Asks, “How Do People Get New Ideas?” - gcatalfamo
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/531911/isaac-asimov-asks-how-do-people-get-new-ideas
======
karmakaze
When I was young I thought that 2Pi was a more naturally occurring value than
Pi. I didn't really tell people about it. Much later in life, I discovered the
Tau movement. I doubt that I was exposed to this before my thought of it.

This made me wonder how many truly original thoughts do people have? It's hard
for me to think of even one other clear example. Most thoughts/ideas are
triggered or build upon others which we are exposed to. The only other large
category of original thought is humour. Someone has to be first to make the
associations.

~~~
ksaj
It might also make you wonder how many profound thoughts _don 't_ gain
traction. How many times does an event repeat itself before the pattern is
accepted as common knowledge worthy of scientific evaluation?

------
late2part
I was expecting a theme similar to "Destruction and Creation," [1] but instead
Asimov describes the perfect recipe in which learned odd people perspire in
private, then congeal and adapt in public. Brilliant article.

[1] -
[http://www.goalsys.com/books/documents/DESTRUCTION_AND_CREAT...](http://www.goalsys.com/books/documents/DESTRUCTION_AND_CREATION.pdf)

